# Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2004)

Soeben kam ein Anruf mit der erfreulichen Nachricht, dass es das Anglerboard tatsächlich geschafft hat:

*Bei der Abstimmung zum Onlinestar des Jahres 2004 kam das Anglerboard in der Sparte "Freizeit und Reisen" unter die besten 20 Seiten und steht damit in der Endrunde.* 

Es haben an der Abstimmung bis jetzt über 15.000 Seiten teilgenommen, abgestimmt haben über 70.000 Leute.

Dass es das Anglerboard als reine "Spartenseite" bei so grosser "Konkurrenz" überhaupt in die Endrunde geschafft hat, ist schon ein Wunder - und zeigt, wie aktiv die Member, Besucher und Freunde vom Anglerboard sind.

Damit "spielt" das Anglerboard in einer Liga mit so bekannten Seiten wie ADAC.de, Bahn.de, Lufthansa.de etc..

Einen herzlichen Dank an alle Mitglieder, Besucher und Freunde, die für das Anglerboard gestimmt haben.

Und die Bitte, dies ab morgen bei der dann beginnenden Endrunde nochmal zu tun.

Hier kommt Ihr ab morgen zur Abstimmung:
www.Onlinestar.de


----------



## Killerwels (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

Natürlich werde ich auch für die Endrunde nochmal voten  
Jetzt noch nen Angelkanal der nicht im Pay TV läuft und wir sidn eine echte Macht *g*


----------



## Mr. Lepo (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

...na logo, da simer dabei mit dem Voting #6


----------



## kanalbulle (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*






Da können wir uns ja gegenseitig gratulieren #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

Wow,  |stolz: 
nu wolln wir doch mal sehen wie weit wir in der Endrunde kommen.


----------



## bine (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

Den Rest werden wir wohl auch noch schaffen!!!!  #6  #6 
Unsere Firma votet wieder für´s AB!!!!  #6  :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

Das ist ja der Hammer ! Freut mich für alle Boardies ! |laola:


----------



## Garfield0815 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

Morgen wird abgestimmt #6  #6  #6


----------



## Uschi+Achim (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

Na ist ja super!  #6 

Wir sind natürlich auch wieder dabei. 

Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir den Pott nicht holen.  Was ist schon der ADAC,  die Lufthansa und die Deutsche Bahn im Vergleich zu "unserem Anglerboard".  :q 

Also auf zur Abstimmung.....

Uschi + Achim

http://www.angelberichte.de


----------



## Lachsy (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

super, morgen wird weiter fürs AB abgestimmt

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

Hier ein Auszug aus der offiziellen Mail an uns:

OnlineStar 2004 - Herzlichen Glückwunsch: Sie sind nominiert!

Damit hat Ihre Site die erste Hürde im Kampf um den Titel "Beste Website des Jahres" genommen. Zu diesem Erfolg möchten wir Ihnen herzlich gratulieren.

Die Entscheidung: Das große Finale startet am 24. September und endet am 17. Oktober 2004. Die Zähler werden auf Null gestellt und Surfer aus Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz wählen jetzt auf www.onlinestar.de ihre Lieblings-Sites aus den Top 20 in den dreizehn Kategorien aus.

Die Bekanntgabe der Sieger findet im Rahmen einer großen Preisverleihung auf einer feierlichen Gala am 19. Oktober in München - parallel zur Systems und den Münchner Medientagen - statt. Begleitet wird der Event von Pressevertretern unter anderem aus Funk und Fernsehen. Geladen sind rund 600 Entscheider aus Medien, Multimedia, Showbusiness und Politik.

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Glück bei der Wahl.


----------



## Reisender (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

Mann das hört sich ja an wie bei meiner konformation :q funk und fernsehen:q 


Das wir gut sind wußte ich von anfang an, aber das man/n uns nun auch noch denn nobelpreis geben möchte damit habe ich nicht gerechnet#d #d 

werde schon mal einen schrank kaufen wo ich das bild der übergabe draufstelle#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 |stolz: |schild-g |stolz: |muahah: 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

Ein bisschen Werbung kann ja nicht schaden habe ich mir gedacht, guckt mal.  :q 
Wäre doch gelacht wenn wir das nicht weit nach vorne schaffen.


----------



## barsch_zocker (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

So ne Werbung sollte auf jeder Seite sein die Angler besuchen|good: 
Wir Angler brauchen ne gute Lobby#6 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

Ist doch klar und selbstverständlich das ich auch bei der nächsten runde wieder für unser Board abstimme. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*



> Wir Angler brauchen ne gute Lobby


Genau deswegen ist die ganze  Geschichte doch so klasse!
Wenn man mit einer "kleinen" Angelseite wie dem Anglerboard zwischen um die 15.000 anderen Seiten zu den besten 20 seiner Sparte gewählt wird, dann müssen irgendwann alle mal begreifen, dass man Angler auch ernster nehmen könnte!
Vor allem wenn da über 70.000 Leute abgestimmt haben.


----------



## leguan8 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

na super. ab morgen werde ich wieder fürs board stimmen.


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

Einfach *Spitze* #6 

Und morgen geht es auf in die Endrunde.

Leute...mobilisiert Eure Familie,Freunde,Verwandte und macht in Eurer Firma nen bisken Reklame dafür.

Vieleicht schaffen wir es ja noch unter die ersten 10 zu kommen.


----------



## sitzangler (23. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

#6 Klasse #6 

und morgen wird abgestimmt |stolz:


----------



## Dok (24. September 2004)

*AW: Angler sind eine Macht!!!!!*

Macht mal bitte nur un einem Thema weiter!

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?p=482667


----------

